# Friend needs advice..



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello UG! 

Normally I understand the cliche use of the word "my friend" did this, when in reality, it is you asking. Scouts honor this time. 

My dumbass friend finished a course of Equi, Test Cyp and winny around May 15th. He told me he hasn't done any PCT since then and asked me what should he do? I have no idea myself? Should i tell him to do the normal clomid/nolva combo? Do things change now that he is so far behind? Never been in this situation so please help, besides the bashing part. I already told him he is a moron and why is he doing this bla bla bla..

Bench


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 25, 2014)

He needs bloods, an HCG blast, and clomid/Nolva combo. Then bloods about 6 weeks after he's done with SERMS to see if it worked.

Look up Dr. Scally's Power PCT and follow it. Never let me down when I PCT'd.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2014)

3-4 months have passed? I would just get bloods for now and see where's he's at. Why is he asking you now this far out?


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 3-4 months have passed? I would just get bloods for now and see where's he's at. Why is he asking you now this far out?



He actually went overseas and is about to return in a week. His dumbass didn't prepare properly


----------



## bronco (Aug 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 3-4 months have passed? I would just get bloods for now and see where's he's at. Why is he asking you now this far out?



This... I know some people who have cycled and come off without pct and recovered


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 25, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 3-4 months have passed? I would just get bloods for now and see where's he's at. Why is he asking you now this far out?



Yup. That's why I said bloods first.



bronco said:


> This... I know some people who have cycled and come off without pct and recovered



I did it multiple times when I first started. Wasn't going to waste money on clomid lol.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd say bloods for sure.  Then maybe hcg blast and clomid/ nolva as usual.  Then bloods again.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 25, 2014)

Have him join the board and ask Himself. 


Over seasor not. pct should be considered as important as the first step in a cycle


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He needs bloods, an HCG blast, and clomid/Nolva combo. Then bloods about 6 weeks after he's done with SERMS to see if it worked.
> 
> Look up Dr. Scally's Power PCT and follow it. Never let me down when I PCT'd.



Exactly this


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 26, 2014)

I didnt pct last my last cycle and recovered fine


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 26, 2014)

The human body will recover but it just takes longer. We take serms so we get back up n running faster  and don't lose what we just gained. Anyone can put on weight when on aas, keeping it on is where boys turn to men


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't pct my last cycle either. I just cruised. And blasted. And cruised. And blasted. And blasted. And blasted. And then cruised. And now I'm blasting again.


----------

